# Hi there! ~



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello to you all, my name is Karen and this is my first visit to fertility friends.
We have been TTC for over two years now, had blood tests and   and all is normal!
Consultant recommended laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, having them done on Friday - only 3 days notice..
Rather nervous, will let you know how it goes.
Looking forward to sharing stories and hope with you all.
Good luck!


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Karen

 with your tests on friday hope they all go well.  

Helen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Karen  
 3 days notice WOW well the sooner its done the sooner you can get on TTC  definitly let us know how you get on Ok 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Karen, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Lots of luck for your lap etc. on Friday. Let us know how you get along.



C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *karen26* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello karen26,   with your tests. How wonderful you got them done so quickly, it is the waiting around that is so difficult through all of this TTC lark, good on you!.
I hope you are well. Keep us posted. FF is a great site, I recommend it to people all the time (am a nurse and see quite a few people for blood tests when they are starting off the 'why am I not getting pg' journey)

helen.xx


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello again!
It's so lovely to read your messages of support, it really makes a difference!
Friday and laparoscopy approaching fast now, although I'm dreading going to hospital, it will be good to know what the results are and to get some answers why we can't get pg...
We have had to pay ££££s for this, but we have saved about a year's wait with our local NHS hospital.
Hopefully it will all be worth it...
Will keep you posted.
Am thinking of you all - we'll get there! 
Karenxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello.

karen26 - good luck with your laparoscopy tomorrow. I had mine last tuesday and am all fully recovered. all ok in my lady-bits dept (dh has 98%asa hence needing ICSI) but cons wanted to check me out too.
Have you ever had one before? The worst bit (if you get it and some people don't) is the pain in your shoulder. This sounds odd but the gas they pump into your tummy to inflate it so they can see and move roud better in there presses on a nerve which leads up to the shoulders, and it can be very uncomfy for a day or 2 post op. I had it for 1 day but it was not very nice. Anyway, I will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow. 

emma - hello!


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Emma, thanks for your reply, glad ur fully recovered from the lap - i will watch out for that shoulder pain!
All best wishes
Karenxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Karen

Welcome to FF!!! Nice to have you here!!

Good luck for Friday, hope all goes well!
Love Natalie xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Karen26 said:


> Hello to you all, my name is Karen and this is my first visit to fertility friends.
> We have been TTC for over two years now, had blood tests and  and all is normal!
> Consultant recommended laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, having them done on Friday - only 3 days notice..
> Rather nervous, will let you know how it goes.
> ...


hi Karen, good luck 
I've been ttc for 8 yrs had 2 laps, don't worry.
Having my first IVF at Holly House next month
hope all goes well!
Elisa x


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Karen,

I just wanted to say good luck for your laparoscopy tomorrow. I have had several due to endo and thought you might find the tips on having a laparoscopy from the endo message boards useful - its rather long but worth reading. Good luck hun 

Here it is:

*The Day Before*
The day before, eat light and healthy, and drink lots of fluids. You may not be allowed any food or liquids after midnight, so you may want an evening snack to prevent that starved feeling in the morning, especially if your surgery is scheduled later in the day. Your doctor may ask you to do an enema in the evening to clean out your bowel. If more severe endometriosis is suspected, a full bowel prep may be required. (Follow your doctor's instructions)

*The Day Of The Op*
Remove and secure jewellery and contact lenses. Remove nail polish. Have a bath/shower and wash your hair, you wont feel like doing that in the next couple of days. ( it maybe easier to do all this the night before)

Engage a responsible adult(s) to drive you to and from the hospital, and to spend 24 hours with you after you return home.

Don't forget to wear loose clothing on the day and knickers that don't go along your bikini line or you naval, something in between. Slip on shoes make life easier too.

Take your own sanitary pads, stick with what you are comfortable with, hospital ones can be a bit&#8230;well you know! Best to stick with what you are used to.

Take a walkman to listen to your favourite music, or some mags to read to keep your mind occupied while you wait.

*Prepare For The drive Home*

Take a pillow, hold it over your belly especially when going over bumps as this will minimize the shock and pressure to your sore tummy. 
Take a towel or blanket to put between the seat-belt and your abdomen to cushion yourself. 
Take some plastic bags or container in case you feel sick on the way home.

*At The Hospital*
Before you go to theatre the consultant and the anaesthetist will come to see you, this is your last chance to talk over any worries you have, and double check that everyone understands what will happen. Remind the Surgeon about your video if you are having one.

*After The Op*
After surgery you may feel fine, but more than likely you will have some degree of discomfort. If you feel you need more pain relief when you wake up don't be afraid to ask for some. The Hospital will not usually discharge you until you have at least had emptied your bladder.

You may be nauseous

Unfortunately nausea and even vomiting post-op is very common. If this is your first experience with surgery, or simply the first time you wake up "sick", tell your nurse as soon as you realize you're feeling ill. Don't suffer in silence, there is no need for that. Also if you realize you're going to vomit, try and get someone's attention, they will get you a basin and assist you in sitting up if needed.

You will be in some degree of discomfort 
How much? No one can say. It will depend on your own pain tolerance, but also exactly what was done during your procedure. Your pain will probably be limited to your lower abdomen. And much of it will be muscular due to the stretching that occurred when they filled your abdomen with gas. You may also have incisional pain. Additionally, you may have other pain related to areas that were cut or lasered or shifted during your operation. As a rule a diagnostic procedure will generally cause less pain that one in which areas were treated with laser or sections have been excised.

You might have shoulder pain 
This is a result of carbon dioxide gas being trapped under your diaphragm. The irritation gets referred up to your shoulders and this can feel anything from a mild ache, to truly painful. It can also vary considerably from one operation to another. The pain will gradually lessen as the gas is reabsorbed into your body and eventually expelled. It should be gone within 48 hours. Peppermint cordial or tea is said to help this.

You will be bloated 
This is due to the gas the surgeon used, but it will also be a result of the healing process. 
Peppermint is supposed to be good for relieving any shoulder/chest pain and bloating you have. This pain varies, it depends how much gas they get rid of before they sew you up, ask them to get rid of as much as possible, yes, I know they will, but if you mention it they might just push that extra little bit out before they stitch you up. Moving around may help your system get rid of excess gas. Bloating as a result of the healing process will simply need to be waited out.

You will be experiencing some vaginal bleeding: 
This will probably be limited to spotting or the equivalent of a light menstrual flow. Use a pad rather than a tampon. This should subside in a few days, if it gets worse or you are worried by it then check with the GP.

Pain Relief
Your consultant may send you home with a prescription, or send you home and tell you to take something over-the-counter. In either case, if the pain relief they have recommended isn't working, call your GP and ask for a prescription for something stronger.. There is no need to suffer. It is also okay to ask your GP for a script in advance of the surgery so you are prepared.

Bowel Problems
Constipation is common after a Lap, you can ask someone to go to the chemist for you and ask there advice. Lactalose is said to be gentle, and pineapple juice can ease things along too. Orange juice can be a bit strong and may cause diarrhoea.

Stitches
Most hospitals use dissolving stitches now, but for some reason they don't always dissolve. If after 7-10 days your stitches are very uncomfortable, getting tight or pulling, you can visit the nurse at your GP surgery and ask her to have a look and maybe remove them for you.

What can you do 
Get up and walk around as much as possible (if you are allowed, check with hospital). Even if it's only to walk to the bathroom every hour. 
Showers can also be comforting. If you are unable to stand though for any length of time, ask your partner for support, or try sitting on a water-proof stool. Check with the hospital how soon you can shower.

For the first 24 hours, spend as much time as possible lying down or sleeping. Lie in whatever position is most comfortable. If it helps to keep your knees bent upward, prop your legs with pillows. Ask for assistance sitting up at first if you need it - those stomach muscles are very shaky right now. Keep a full glass of water with a flexible straw within reach so you won't have get up or call for help every time you're thirsty. Leave the TV remote control within arm's length. Ask your partner to rub your shoulders, brush your hair, or even paint your toenails! Feel pampered!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

karen - good luck with the lap today! thinking of you


----------



## hellsbells32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Karen

Good luck with the lap today

Helen


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello!
Thanks so much for all your support, have been feeling very down the last few days, wondering if I'm doing the right thing to have this lap.. I'm scared if they find something and scared if they don't.. It's hard being a woman!  
Am starving now and op not til this afternoon!
Still, every cloud has a silver lining, might lose some weight..!
Must stop rambling and go and get ready.
Will post again when I can make it to the computer!
Best wishes to you all
Karenxxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi karen.
you are doing the right thing, this way you'll know what's what with you, and that is a good thing because it'll help you get your head round what is possibly to come next. If there is nowt wrong with you then great big yippeeee! but if there is, it means they know about it and can help you.
try not to worry. Easier said than done I know - I was in tears in the anaesthetic room last tuesday! and I'm a flippin nurse! should know better, but we are all only human. 
let us know how you get on.  
helenxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

well i hope you get the answers you need.some girls get there bfp after having a lap and dye my friend being one of them so fingers crossed everything goes ok for you

keepinghope xx


----------



## Karen26 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello all!
Am back home following my op - crikey it was alot worse than expected, running 4 hours late so was starving and had to go on drip - also masses of morphine on coming out of the anaesthetic, which made me nauseous and had to stay in overnight.
Anyway am really pleased it's over with!
The news is that I am apparently totally healthy and normal, no endo pcos or blocked tubes - all looks brilliant.
Wonderful news - but very frustrating - why can't we conceive then?! GRRRRRR!  
Doc says we are on waiting list for nhs ivf now. In the meantime will try and relax, try to believe that it's going to happen for us in the end.
Feel abit foolish to have had the laparoscopy and go through all that pain and expense to find there is nothing wrong with me.
Hopefully will be worth it in the end. Can't explain why I feel so depressed when this is essentially a positive result..
Thanks again for all your fantastic support. This site is amazing!

Hoping you are all well and enjoying your saturdays!
All best wishes
Karenxxx
PS Does anyone know an appropriate part of the message board I can post where there are people who have unexplained infertility?
Many thanks x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello karen

great news on your lap!   It is not at all foolish to have gone through it all - you needed to know and now you do. 
I also had to stay in over night due to the morphine they gave me - never again! I'd rather have the pain!  
Sometimes anaesthetic can make you a bit     for some reason. You'll be ok.
So, onwards and upwards -    fingers crossed for you to have a bfp really soon. I am hoping that having the lap n dye and therefore having my tubes flushed through will make it a better chsnce of conceiving naturally - this is what cons told us also - pleeeeaaaasssseeee! let it happen!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Karen going through the emotions of a procedure such as a Lap is really tough,
I understand your frustration at being told all Is ok when, if your not conceiving then its clearly not Ok 
Sub-conciously we want to find something "wrong" so we can "fix" it
so how your feeling is totally normal 
Look after yourself following your Lap, keep the positive thoughts going maybe try an alternative threapy
Here the link for the unexplained board, 
CLICK HERE

Wishing you   &   
Let us know how things progress
~Dizzi~


----------

